

Ask HN: could we get an iPhone/iPad favicon for HN? - xelfer

Simple to implement: http://www.iphonedownloadblog.com/2008/06/05/how-to-create-an-iphone-favicon-for-your-website/<p>It would make my HN bookmark look so much better on the iPhone and iPad. If there's a way to do this without pg having to change something please let me know how. Thanks!
======
faramarz
Here, I cropped the icon 57x57 to make it easier for pg. Don't worry about the
gloss or round corners, iPhone takes care of that.

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1226601/apple-touch-icon.png>

------
rooshdi
You could also try out favetop.com for icon shortcuts through the browser if
you'd like.

